# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  What's your Myers Briggs personality type? (test)

## Jason

http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jtypes2.asp

INTJ

----------


## MrQuiet76

I've taken this a few times in my life and get one of two results:  either ISFJ or ISFP

I don't agree with ISFP much because they call that "the artist" which doesn't describe me at all... the ISFJ seems to fit me pretty well however

----------


## Anteros

^ Yep, me too!  This time: Isfp

----------


## Yossarian

I always test as ISTJ.

----------


## Chocolate

EyeEssTeaJay
 ::D:

----------


## Sagan

INTJ here

----------


## JustGaara

> I always test as ISTJ.







> EyeEssTeaJay



Me too  :Celebrate: 

For some reason, the places I frequent online seem to be like 70% INTJ despite the fact that that's supposed to be a rare type. I wonder if you all just use the Internet more.

----------


## billius

ISFJ but this is interesting...
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (33 :: 
You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition (1 :: 
You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (12 :: 
You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1 :: 
but what does it mean?

----------


## brighter

INFJ usually, though the last time I took the test I got ISFJ.

----------


## Zyriel

infj

----------


## Marleywhite

INTJ
Introvert(100% )  iNtuitive(25% )  iNtuitive  Thinking(88% )  Judging(78% )

    You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100% )
    You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (25% )
    You have strong preference of Thinking over Feeling (88% )
    You have strong preference of Judging over Perceiving (78% )

----------


## JustGaara

> ISFJ but this is interesting...
> You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (33
> You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition (1
> You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (12
> You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1
> but what does it mean?



Maybe you scored about 50/50 on the S/N items and the J/P items on the quiz? I know people can be ambiverts, but I wonder what's someone who's in the middle of the Sensor/Intuitive continuum? Or the Judger/Perceiver continuum? Your results are really interesting... Like you have really no clear preference except introversion, and even that's not really a strong preference. 

Try this one: http://16typequiz.com/quiz.html  (Do you get the same result?)

----------


## billius

INTJ this time but not really, so i'm perhaps i'm just Zen
 Introversion (I): 50%
 Extroversion (E): 50%
 Intuition (N): 58.82%
 Sensation (S): 41.18%
 Thinking (T): 50%
 Feeling (F): 50%
 Judging (J):  61.11%
 Perceiving (P): 38.89%

----------


## Harpuia

I've taken this test several times in my life, I decided to do it again today.

I am an ENTJ.

E (33) - more extroverted than I was 3 years ago
N (50) - less intuitive than I was 3 years ago
T (12) - more in thinking than I was 3 years ago
J (67) - less judging than I was 3 years ago

----------


## tangerine

I am an INTP.  ::):

----------


## stewie

INTJ
Introvert(100% )  iNtuitive(12% )  iNtuitive  Thinking(88% )  Judging(1% )

----------


## huppypuppy

ISFJ
Introvert 22%  Sensing 1%  Feeling 38%  Judging 11%

    You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion 22%
    You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition 1%
    You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking 38%
    You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving 11%

----------


## dafty

*ENFJ*
Extravert(22% )  iNtuitive(12% )  iNtuitive  Feeling(38% )  Judging(44% )

----------


## Skippy

I'm an ENFJ type for sure.

My E is very strong while My N beats my S by a lil bit and my J/P is very trivial

----------


## Chantellabella

You know................every time I take this test, I get a completely different result. Is it because of having DID? I don't know. But I think I've had one of each combination.

----------


## QuietCalamity

I hadn't taken one of these in a long time. Still INFJ (I56% N63% F12% J22% ).

The description still resonates very much with me.

"INFJs are champions of the oppressed and downtrodden.They often are found in the wake of an emergency, rescuing those who are in acute distress... Accurately suspicious about others' motives, INFJs are not easily led. These are the people that you can rarely fool any of the time. Though affable and sympathetic to most, INFJs are selective about their friends. Such a friendship is a symbiotic bond that transcends mere words... INFJs have a knack for fluency in language and facility in communication. In addition, nonverbal sensitivity enables the INFJ to know and be known by others intimately.

Writing, *counseling*, public service and even politics are areas where INFJs frequently find their niche."

----------


## Chantellabella

Just took it again............

New answer again............Myers Briggs can't make up it's mind about me.

ENFJ
Extravert( 22% )  iNtuitive( 12% )  Feeling( 88% )  Judging( 11% )
You have slight preference of Extraversion over Introversion ( 22% )
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing ( 12% )
You have strong preference of Feeling over Thinking ( 88% )
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving ( 11% )

That smiley is supposed to be a percentage sign......................Jerry!!!! Is this your fault???  ::):   Just kidding.

*Note from Skippy: Fixed yer post, Cindy.  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

ISTJ. Usually I get ISFJ.

----------


## merc

I've taken it a few times and I always wind up with INFP, which of course i had no idea what it meant and there is a lot of stuff about it on the internet and from looking at this information about it. I would have to agree that it is my personality type. It is weird because people with this personality type tend to be shy, which I've been my entire life.

----------


## Hexagon

I appear to be inconclusive, lol. It's a tie up between INTP and INFJ.

----------


## nothing

INTJ
                                             Introvert(89 ::   iNtuitive(12 ::   Thinking(38 ::   Judging(44 :: 

You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89 :: You have _slight_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (12 :: You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (38 :: You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (44 ::  


I have no idea what this means or how it could ever be helpful to anyone.

Edit: LOL, I love how the googly eyes emoticon came up, very fitting for such a silly, pointless test!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Sagan

INTJ

----------

